# Kardashian-Hochzeit: Frühes Ende wegen Lärmbelästigung !!!



## Mandalorianer (22 Aug. 2011)

*Kardashian-Hochzeit: Frühes Ende 
wegen Lärmbelästigung !!!​*

Kim Kardashians Hochzeitsfeier fand ein frühes Ende, nachdem sich Anwohner 
bei der Polizei über den Lärm beschwert hatten.​
Montecito – Eigentlich sollte auf der Hochzeit von Kim Kardashian und Basketball-Profi Kris Humphries im kalifornischen Montecito am Samstag, 20. August, bis vier Uhr morgens gefeiert werden. Die lokalen Beamten ordneten allerdings um Mitternacht das Herunterdrehen der Musik an.

Einer Quelle verriet der Zeitung ‚New York Post‘: „Gegen Mitternacht wurde DJ Cassidy, der seit gut einer Stunde auflegte, angeordnet, die Lautstärke herunter zu fahren. Nachbarn hatten sich über die laute Musik beschwert. Die Nachbarn kamen nicht herüber, aber sie riefen die Polizei“, so der Insider.

„Kim nahm die Nachricht mit Fassung und schien recht gelassen, aber ihre Schwester Khloe war sehr verärgert und machte eine kleine Szene.“

Die Party ging ohne Musik weiter, aber die meisten Gäste haben die Feier in den frühen Morgenstunden gegen 1:30 Uhr morgens verlassen.

Radiomoderator Ryan Seacrest, der bei der Feier anwesend war, twitterte im Anschluss: „Wunderschön... Kim sah königlich aus, eine perfekte Nacht. Ich tanzte mit der gesamten Familie (seufz).“

Die abendlichen Feierlichkeiten, die in einem großen Festzelt im Garten eines Privatanwesens abgehalten wurden, begannen mit einer Laudatio des Sängers Robin Thicke auf das Brautpaar. Er stellte die beiden vor und führte das Paar dann zum ersten Tanz. Später sprachen auch Kims Mutter Kris Jenner und Stiefvater Bruce Jenner einen Toast auf das Brautpaar aus. Der Bräutigam sagte einige festliche Worte, gefolgt von den Brautjungfern, Kims Schwestern Khloe und Kourtney.

Eine Darbietung der Gruppe Earth, Wind and Fire folgte auf die Reden, bevor das Brautpaar die gemeinsam die Hochzeitstorte anschnitt. Kardashian wechselte zum dritten Mal ihr Outfit, allesamt von der Designerin Vera Wang, bevor sie die Torte anschnitt, die aus mehreren Lagen Vanille- und Schokoladencreme bestand und mit Schokostreuseln verziert war.

Zu den prominenten Gästen zählten Lindsey Lohan, die beim Verlassen der Party todmüde auf dem Beifahrersitz eines Autos fotografiert wurde, sowie Eva Longoria, Mel B, die Tennis-Schwestern Venus und Serena Williams , Avril Lavigne und Demi Lovato.

Das glückliche Paar wurde am Sonntagmorgen, 21. August, beim Verlassen des Hotels in Montecito beobachtet, in dem es die Hochzeitsnacht verbrachte hatte. Beide wirkten strahlend frisch und Kardashian präsentierte sich in einem Juicy Couture Jogginganzug mit der Aufschrift ‚Mrs. Humphries‘. (bang)...

*Bilder lassen leider noch auf sich warten ...
Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (22 Aug. 2011)

das fängt ja gut an


----------



## BlueLynne (22 Aug. 2011)

na, wenn die Party schon um 1:30 endet ...


----------



## comatron (22 Aug. 2011)

Sogar der Geruch der zu lassenden Pupse war vorher geregelt. Nur dass es noch andere Leute gibt, das zu berücksichtigen war dann wohl doch eine zu hohe geistige Anforderung.


----------

